# instead of warm molasses water...



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't believe how hard of a time I am finding molasses in our grocery stores  After kidding, what could I use instead of the molasses to give to my does? ( something that I should be able to buy at the grocery store, lol) I keep running into brick walls :wallbang: with alot of things I am trying to find .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any kind of molasses can be used...pure cane syrup can be used..honey is good too...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You could do syrup. Not as good for them, but, better than nothing. Could also try honey.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well then Cathy  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use honey, my neighbor has bees.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Honey I can do  No shortage of it around here lol. Thanks!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my molasses at the feed store in the horse section


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm surprised you can't find molasses......


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I couldn't find it either for a long time then I figured out it was in the section with pancake syrup.......before I actually found it though I used sugar.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I found molasses!! I asked my daughter who works at the local co-op feed store ( she has been awesome at trying to find whatever we need!), and she said they have it in the back in a big tank...we just have to take a container to fill it up, they weigh it so I can buy as much or as little as I need. whoohoo!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I couldn't find it either for a long time then I figured out it was in the section with pancake syrup.......before I actually found it though I used sugar.


I searched the pancake syrup aisle and found nothing, lol. I checked in the baking aisle with the surgars and corn syrup and still nothing. I am sure I saw molasses in the stores a few years ago hehe.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Momma B you are so spoiled! We should all get our kids jobs at feed stores!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Look near jams and jellies too


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Momma B you are so spoiled! We should all get our kids jobs at feed stores!


LOL, yes I am spoiled  All I have to do is text her what I am looking for and she goes on the hunt. She finds me some really good deals on things too  She has learned alot about livestock and animals etc. over the 2 years she has been working there.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I buy mine by the gallon at the feed store.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't find black strap molasses...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can use karo syrup in a pinch. And you can also give them warm Gatorade to drink for energy if you don't have molasses.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I can't find black strap molasses...


I can't find that type either, just the regular molasses


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Look in those Amish/menonite shops for blackstrap molasses. They always have some around here, and you can usually buy large jars of it. They're always using it for something, those Amish!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can order blackstrap off the net. My mom gets it in 5 gal buckets


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I buy blackstrap molasses by the gallon here http://www.webstaurantstore.com/gol...ur-free-blackstrap-molasses/999BLKSTP4X1.html it's cheaper to buy a case of 4 as the freight, in my case, is almost the same for 4 gallons as it is for one.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the link....I'll be buying some!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I find organic Molasses at the local store, so that's what I use....

But I was told by a friend that brown sugar will work as well (it's made with Molasses). She dissolves one cup of brown sugar in a gallon of water and serves.


----------

